# Fried Apple Pies (Southern style)



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

This was my grandmother's recipe. Boy, are they good and bring back a lot of memories! You can use any dried fruit or berry, I suppose, but hers were always either apple or peach. She had 12 kids and helped raise a few grandkids, too. She sure knew how to cook!!!

Put dried fruit into saucepan and cover with water. Bring to boil, lower heat and simmer till tender. Remove from heat and mash fruit a little with a fork. Sweeten to taste. You can add a dash of cinnamon if you wish. Don't have the fruit too "juicy". Set aside.

Make a batch of regular biscuit dough. Pinch off enough dough to make a large biscuit and roll out thin, but not thin as a reg. pie crust, about twice that thick at least so the dough doesn't tear when you handle it. My grandma usually made hers about saucer sized, or a tad smaller.

Place a big spoonful of fruit mixture in center of rolled dough. Fold dough in half carefully, trim any uneven edges, and press edges all around the semicircle with a floured fork to seal the crust. Slip the pie in hot melted lard (or oil of your choice- lard makes the best pies!) and fry on med. high till golden brown, turn carefully and do the other side. Remove to drain on paper towels. You can sprinkle tops with a little extra sugar if you like while hot.

Hope you enjoy these. This is a really old-time way of making Southern Fried Pies.  They are SO EASY and GOOD!


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

That's exactly the way my grandmother made them, too! You're right, they're good!


----------



## Tim1257 (Feb 20, 2006)

Way my grandmother made them too except the crimping.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

it reminds me of my Tennessee days and going to the huge flea market in Crossville, TN. They sold wonderful delicious fried apple pies there.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh Yeah...that's like my Granny's....
SOOOOOOOOO GOOD !!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

We do the same, but prefer sweet potato. But, I've made them with almost everything inside, everybody here seems to really like fried pies with lemon pie filling too!!


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

going to try this one- printing....


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

If you want a real treat......try stuffing them with blueberry or blackberry filling, and after frying dust with powdered sugar. YUM YUM


----------

